# Ubers New Surge, you must accept all fares



## UncensoredFob

So I got a notification that Uber is changing how the surge works. They are packaging it like like they are doing us a favor but it’s just another screew you. Surges will last a little longer but they will not be multipliers like 2.1x or 1.4x, now it will be $1 or $3, meaning that you will earn that much extra for your next fare, but (and this is an Oprah sized but) if you don’t accept your next fare no matter how far away it is, you won’t earn anything extra for the surge.
Another FU from Uber.

Uber; Making your driving experience a little worse each day.


----------



## Uber's Guber

UncensoredFob said:


> Another FU from Uber.
> Uber; Making your driving experience a little worse each day.


But soon, the self-driving cars will render us drivers obsolete, and Uber will get no more chances to screw us drivers over. That will show them!


----------



## Rich2nyce

This is the same as lyft in my market. No more primetime just a ride bonus on the next fare. If you Sign off or dont accept the next ride the bonus is gone or will start over if you're still in the bonus zone. If the bonus zone ends you still get the bonus on your next fare.


----------



## Brad29

It’s been that way in Cincinnati for a couple months. The real kicker is that the surge only gives you $x regardless of your earnings for the ride. So if surge is $1 you get a $1 surge for a 1 mile ride and a $1 surge for a 10 mile ride. The old multiplier surge paid more in general. The one advantage if new surge is that it’s sticky, you get that surge on your next ride, even if you drive out of the zone or the surge goes away. It does encourage “chasing” the surge which I used to avoid like the plague. Still, the new surge is not designed to make out work easier or pay better. It just allows Uber to charge more to PAX without visibility to us.


----------



## UncensoredFob

Brad29 said:


> The one advantage if new surge is that it's sticky, you get that surge on your next ride, even if you drive out of the zone or the surge goes away.


Lol but you have to accept whatever fare they give you, even if it's 15 miles away. So there goes any added profit. It's 100% a FU to all Uber drivers, basically it's just shy of getting rid of Surge all together.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

UncensoredFob said:


> So I got a notification that Uber is changing how the surge works. They are packaging it like like they are doing us a favor but it's just another screew you. Surges will last a little longer but they will not be multipliers like 2.1x or 1.4x, now it will be $1 or $3, meaning that you will earn that much extra for your next fare, but (and this is an Oprah sized but) if you don't accept your next fare no matter how far away it is, you won't earn anything extra for the surge.
> Another FU from Uber.
> 
> Uber; Making your driving experience a little worse each day.


Old news. They were already supposed to have done this but balked. We'll see, but I doubt it happens.


----------



## JimKE

Rushmanyyz said:


> Old news. They were already supposed to have done this but balked. We'll see, but I doubt it happens.


We got it in Miami today -- just in time for one of our biggest weeks, Art Basel. 

Edited to correct my mistake. You DO lose surge if you decline a ride, but if you're actually IN the surge zone, it doesn't matter.


----------



## jgiun1

I'll tell you this much..I order my wife one Uber a day and there's eight driver's over my way with no surge at all....up-front price is $2.50 higher than all year..I mean all year!!! (Scam started today)

They're going to little by little, blind rob us badly


----------



## Unclemony

UncensoredFob said:


> So I got a notification that Uber is changing how the surge works. They are packaging it like like they are doing us a favor but it's just another screew you. Surges will last a little longer but they will not be multipliers like 2.1x or 1.4x, now it will be $1 or $3, meaning that you will earn that much extra for your next fare, but (and this is an Oprah sized but) if you don't accept your next fare no matter how far away it is, you won't earn anything extra for the surge.
> Another FU from Uber.
> 
> Uber; Making your driving experience a little worse each day.


Uber has undoubtably proved to the driver that his unwillingness to accept POOL RIDES adversely affects its bottom line...hence, an incentive to prop up earnings. When we unite as drivers...a powerful force emerges.


----------



## EoD Megahurtz

Here is a good example of the big LOSER sign on all of our heads.


----------



## JimKE

EoD Megahurtz said:


> Here is a good example of the big LOSER sign on all of our heads.


Two things wrong with that statement:

You're citing Lyft in a thread about UBER's new surge policies.
Your ride had no surge at all, and therefore has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## QuietInTheBack

Brad29 said:


> It's been that way in Cincinnati for a couple months. The real kicker is that the surge only gives you $x regardless of your earnings for the ride. So if surge is $1 you get a $1 surge for a 1 mile ride and a $1 surge for a 10 mile ride. The old multiplier surge paid more in general. The one advantage if new surge is that it's sticky, you get that surge on your next ride, even if you drive out of the zone or the surge goes away. It does encourage "chasing" the surge which I used to avoid like the plague. Still, the new surge is not designed to make out work easier or pay better. It just allows Uber to charge more to PAX without visibility to us.


It doesn't encourage me to chase at all. The $ amount being flaunted barely covers my time and gas to drive to it. And more often than not, once I get there, my next ride request comes from 10 minutes away. ANd if I do dont take it I lose the bonus I just drove to acquire.

It's a colossa joke in my opinion.


----------



## mrpjfresh

QuietInTheBack said:


> It's a colossal joke in my opinion.


Pretty much. Just the latest evolution to their manipulative behavior. Not surprising in the least.

"Hey drivers! Flock to this busy surge to get your sticky surge. Make sure you take your next ride or it will disappear! Now here's a ping 20 minutes away. Thanks!"


----------



## Unclemony

mrpjfresh said:


> Pretty much. Just the latest evolution to their manipulative behavior. Not surprising in the least.
> 
> "Hey drivers! Flock to this busy surge to get your sticky surge. Make sure you take your next ride or it will disappear! Now here's a ping 20 minutes away. Thanks!"


Now here's a ping 20 min away


----------



## Drivincrazy

I'm getting in the habit of finding out the destination before I hit ...start ride. If I don't want to go there, I cancel due to not enough time before I must pick my daughter up. That's the only reason Uber might not axe a driver. Then again, drivers have been axed for less...


----------



## Thef9llowing

Sticky surge doesn't stick... the only time surge stick is for pool... I called and they have no idea what sticky surge is... called a few times n they have no idea


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Sticky Surge ? LMAO. Careful with that one.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

UncensoredFob said:


> So I got a notification that Uber is changing how the surge works. They are packaging it like like they are doing us a favor but it's just another screew you. Surges will last a little longer but they will not be multipliers like 2.1x or 1.4x, now it will be $1 or $3, meaning that you will earn that much extra for your next fare, but (and this is an Oprah sized but) if you don't accept your next fare no matter how far away it is, you won't earn anything extra for the surge.
> Another FU from Uber.
> 
> Uber; Making your driving experience a little worse each day.


We Don't understand your surprise
For YEARS uber has made NO Secret
That:

A. Passengers are King and uber's Priority
B. Drivers are disposable non employees in plentiful supply

Manage your expectation of this low skill gig
And you'll never be disappointed


----------



## llama

UncensoredFob said:


> Surges will last a little longer but they will not be multipliers like 2.1x or 1.4x, now it will be $1 or $3


What do rider fares look like? Do they get charged the fixed fee or the old multiple still?


----------



## Kyanar

llama said:


> What do rider fares look like? Do they get charged the fixed fee or the old multiple still?


The multiple. So Uber collects something like $70 and pays out $25.


----------



## peteyvavs

Uber's Guber said:


> But soon, the self-driving cars will render us drivers obsolete, and Uber will get no more chances to screw us drivers over. That will show them! ?


Self driving cars lol, Uber can't even make a profit, and you expect them to make a reliable self driving car.


----------



## Uber's Guber

peteyvavs said:


> Self driving cars lol, Uber can't even make a profit, and you expect them to make a reliable self-driving car.


Uber is not overly concerned with losing current money that is being taken from the sweat-equity of willing _"drivers/partners" _who readily trade in vehicle depreciation for a "paycheck." Uber's business plan is long-term and future-focused and doesn't expect to profit until it utilizes self-driving cars. This is the long-term plan because Uber views their _"drivers/partners"_ as an _"expense" _who they plan to render _obsolete _once Uber begins to implement self-driving cars into their fleet, and those self-driving cars will enter into Uber's formulated business plan whether they manufacture their own self-driving car, merge their already patented technologies with other companies who are busy developing self-driving cars, or purchase straight out from another supplier who becomes successful designing self-driving cars. Uber will recognize profit once it fuses its continually growing customer base into a ride-hailing service that no longer has to deal with human drivers who shuffle, complain about pool, gripe about airport queues, avoid certain neighborhoods, stop to eat/shit/piss, etc, etc, etc.
You can "lol" all you want, but your time might be better spent getting that GED you always dreamed about and preparing for a changing world that continues to move forward. Good luck.


----------

